# Retaining wall progress



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, the joys of living on a hillside...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And you are doing this,,? why??? I thought a curved wood trestle would be more your style?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, that IS a curved concrete trestle, of the "cinder block" type... ha ha ha... 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

his 2nd photo would be a great on board camera shot with the woods .


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Burl, Looks like you may be planning on facing the block with brick since it appears there are tabs sticking out of the mortar joints. Is this correct? Will you have some drainage holes?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Leon: I'm going to face it with stone, if I can ever get it delivered. Yes, there will be a couple drainage holes at the bottom, just for good measure. 

Marty: I guess I could have done a trestle, but this way I get to practice my stonework. Wanna come over & help me back fill it with gravel?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

and who says Burl is too old to get stoned?????


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I have an american standard gas pack like that....If you ever find it with parts missing don't blame me! You have been watching rock solid to much...Nice Job! 

Maybe he sings " I got stoned and I missed it" when he works on it..... 

Johnny


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great [email protected]
I don't think you have to do any weathering!
Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, nice work indeed.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Great looking stone work. 

FWIW, backfilling dirt over and termite-food is not a good idea. Allowing for drainage from behind the wall is also a good practice with either weep-holes drilled through, gravel and drain tile.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like how the stones flow  What is the part that juts out by itself?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

That's looking great. Its good to do these type of projects while your back is young. 

-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

....and in the last five minutes here in TN when it HAS NOT RAINED!!!!! 

Looking good Burl. I hope to see it AFTER it is backfilled....


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Burl I challenge you to Mortal Kombat! Ippon!









-Willofsteel


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice; looks like where the 2 walls meet (the corner) is where your drainage is


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The protruding things are abutments. I plan on back filling with dry stacked stone between them to terrace off a walkway beside the track. The drainage hole is hidden just above the lowest abutment. 

I've been without internet for a couple days. When they delivered my backfill, the driver took the phone line with him when he pulled out.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice stone work! Looks great


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Burl, I've watching this come together and I must congratulate you on work well done. If only I had this type of skill ! 

Regards, 

gg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

YES I must agree, job very well done!


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl it's looking great. Are you putting another step between the ones you have as it looks kind of high, or is that not a stairway? 
Dave


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I really don't feel like there was that much skill involved... its mostly just elbow grease. 

Dave: if I can find a couple large square rocks, I probably will put an extra step in.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Not bad Burl!! You can add that skill to your resume !


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, Burl that is beautiful stonework!! 

And I LOVE that log home!!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Burl, 

Excellent work, love the wrap around steps. Was the wall high enough that you needed permits or are you far enough out that no one notices/cares?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a permit? ;]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Does not take much skil???? Thats only because it comes natural to you Burl. Some folks can't make a straight line even with a level. 
Usually you don't need a permit out in the middle of no where. 
Now lets see the other corner of your house. 
Great place for switching is under the porch waste high.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: here's what the other side of the house looks like: 










I thought I would use the area under the deck for switching, and actually built a 3 track yard. I have never gotten around to installing switch throws though!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

COOL, didn't you have vandels one time?? Is it all safe now??


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Vandals? Not sure what you're talking about... I do have a crazy neighbor with his own land fill and junk yard.


----------

